# CreateSpace versus Nook Print Services



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 17, 2018)

If you are considering publishing in print, here is something to consider.  I posted this on twitter the other day, so pardon the link, but I didn't feel like downloading the pics all over again.

If you publish on Createspace or Nook Print, you may wanna read the thread anyhow. 

https://twitter.com/RalphRotten0/status/972508314578796544


----------



## ChiefKief (Jun 30, 2018)

Wowww, yeah, that's ridiculous.  I haven't used either for my own use, but have helped a less-than-tech-savvy friend get her book prepared on CreateSpace, and while it was kind of a pain in the rear for a first time user to figure out, it's a fair trade for the price (or lack thereof).


----------



## bulmabriefs144 (Jul 6, 2018)

CreateSpace is okay. 

I started using Lulu instead, because I prefer print-on-demand to Kindle.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jul 6, 2018)

bulmabriefs144 said:


> CreateSpace is okay.
> 
> I started using Lulu instead, because I prefer print-on-demand to Kindle.




Moderan said he was using Lulu too. I was gonna look at it next round of books.
What made Lulu better than CP?


----------



## Anita M Shaw (Aug 14, 2018)

Createspace is print on demand. Kindle is eBooks. I'm torn between Createspace, Lulu and Ingram Spark. Guess all have their good and not so good points.

For the moment, I stay with eBooks. I do like that with Kindle, I don't need anyone's ISBN, although I have my own which I bought years ago when the prices were a little better. Almost makes me want to take up residence in Canada . . .


----------



## Darren White (Aug 15, 2018)

CreateSpace is print on demand indeed. 
It's also a fact that once you start on a project, CS gives you a deadline. You HAVE to have finished all steps in the process, from choosing a cover, to editing and everything in between before that deadline ends or you have to start all over again.


----------



## Pete_C (Aug 15, 2018)

Darren White said:


> CreateSpace is print on demand indeed.
> It's also a fact that once you start on a project, CS gives you a deadline. You HAVE to have finished all steps in the process, from choosing a cover, to editing and everything in between before that deadline ends or you have to start all over again.



Surely you'd only start the process when the book is finished and the elements are all designed and ready?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Darren White (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes, but you need to use their templates, which means a lot of extra work, especially when it's poetry that requires a certain page setup. Something you may not be prepared for


----------



## Pete_C (Aug 15, 2018)

You can create your own templates and rip the PDFs yourself, them upload them.


----------



## MikeCobley (Aug 15, 2018)

I publish on amazon and use to use createspace for the print, and then link on amazon. Now Amazon provide their own print on demand, makes life a lot easier, especially to track sales!

Rgds


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 15, 2018)

Darren White said:


> CreateSpace is print on demand indeed.
> It's also a fact that once you start on a project, CS gives you a deadline. You HAVE to have finished all steps in the process, from choosing a cover, to editing and everything in between before that deadline ends or you have to start all over again.




Never heard that.  I have books that have been sitting incomplete in my queue for years.
In fact I have a book I use as a sandbox when I am building a book for one of the other RAP writers.  That thing has been renamed like 3 or four times.

And I NEVER use the CreateSpace templates. They all scream of Vanity Press.
I build my covers from scratch.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 15, 2018)

Amazon Kindle has a deadline, but only if you choose to place your book on pre-sale.
My due date is Sep 1 for the next book.
If I am late then I am banned from using the pre-sale feature for a year.
I will have the final manuscript uploaded by Aug 31st just to be extra sure.


CS offers no option for pre-sale.  Dunno why. I just have to wait until Aug 30th and click the PUBLISH button.
Those books are already loaded up and ready to go.


----------



## Sara Ella (Aug 20, 2018)

I have only one experience with Create Space but that in that one publication I definitely had a due date.  At nine months, I was told to have a finalized the proof  by the twelve month deadline or I would have no support from Create Space for uploading the finished product for print and I would have to start over.  The tools that they provided were a great support in seeing what the book would look like in print.  It was a good experience overall but the pricing was a bit misleading.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 23, 2018)

Sara Ella said:


> I have only one experience with Create Space but that in that one publication I definitely had a due date.  At nine months, I was told to have a finalized the proof  by the twelve month deadline or I would have no support from Create Space for uploading the finished product for print and I would have to start over.  The tools that they provided were a great support in seeing what the book would look like in print.  It was a good experience overall but the pricing was a bit misleading.



I wonder if they base that on activity? I have never been bothered....but then again I never read the PMs they send me either...and my accounts both stay active--I'm always pulling proofs or ordering books or working in my sandbox.  Dunno.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 1, 2018)

So today I got to test Amazon's new Print service (Kindle Print...I think??) and compare it to CreateSpace.
Here is what I found:

1) They listened to all of my surveys and added the damned spine-lines to cover creator! CP used to drive me nuts because they did not show the spine-lines until you got to the digital reviewer, but that was only after you submitted your book, waited 24hrs, then you'd get to find out if your cover fit the spine properly. They also put the previewer on the same page as the file uploader, so you can preview your file RIGHT AWAY!
Here is a pic from the previewer, but the cover designer looks very similar.














2) The only downside is that in the cover builder you only have 6 templates, and none of them is the blank template (for people who build their own covers.) I had to pick the least obtrusive template, delete the text. They ALL force you to have an author picture, and if you don;t supply one then they insert a placeholder. The fix is to create a transparent .PNG file and submit that in place of the author's picture.

or, you can submit an author's picture...but I do not like to do that.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 1, 2018)

So the next thing I was worried about with Amazon Print was cost per unit (writer's copies). But I was pleasantly surprised to find that they are on par with CreateSpace.
This is about what I paid for the same book on CP.









But the part that really worried me was this: Would Amazon try to force their expanded marketing on me like Nook Print does?
Answer: No they didn't!
And minimum sales price was practically the same. Most likely the difference was basic pagination. The new version is a couple pages longer. Tis all.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 1, 2018)

Whatever you do, avoid Nook Print, unless you want a cover price of $20 for a 5x8 paperback.


----------



## LARivers (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ve used CreateSpace since 2008, it’s a great service. It was slightly challenging to do some creative layout forsome of my nonfiction work because of the need for creative layout. However, it’s designed for fiction writing and rather simple to use if you are using the word template. 

I prefer CreateSpace over Lulu for the simple reason that it’s connected to Amazon.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 2, 2018)

Yep. agreed.

But the thing I always hated with CP was that you had to submit a cover, then wait 24hrs for it to be approved...and then you could find out if the cover fit the spine lines properly (or if there was some weird internal formatting issue.)
I have spent weeks tweaking a book to get it ready, 24hr pauses between each effort.

But with Amazon Print, I could upload the cover, upload the pdf, and click on the previewer and see if it all fit right away.  
I gotta say, I was able to get way more work done with Amazon Print versus CP.
I just wish they'd add a 'build your own' cover design template like CreateSpace offers.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 6, 2018)

Oooohhhh!!
I just discovered one serious flaw with Amazon Print services (Kindle Print).
When you order a proof copy (prior to formal publication) they add a watermark to the cover!!!
Since they don't offer a pre-sale option, you have to wait until the day before release date to click the GOLIVE button.
So if the books all have a NOT FOR SALE watermark across the front, how the $@#!! do I send out advance copies?
WTFYFMFSOBCSJDAH!






Not only that, but the ordering process is wonky---you request a proof, then wait for an email, and you go back and place the order within 24 hours.
Why the $@#! can't I just go to the order page and order my advance copies?


ArrrgggghhH!


----------



## Jack of all trades (Sep 6, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Oooohhhh!!
> I just discovered one serious flaw with Amazon Print services (Kindle Print).
> When you order a proof copy (prior to formal publication) they add a watermark to the cover!!!
> Since they don't offer a pre-sale option, you have to wait until the day before release date to click the GOLIVE button.
> ...



I don't understand the problem.

First, if you're giving out advance copies for reviews, the watermark shouldn't be a problem. What am I missing? 

Second, I don't really get why this is a problem now, since September 5th was your launch date. Did you decide to delay it for some reason? (Ah! The image finally loaded. I see this is the reprint book.)


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 13, 2018)

So today I got my first proof copy from Kindle Print publishing.
They said there would be a watermark on it.
That ain't a watermark...it's a banner.
I'm not sure how I am supposed to send out pre-release copies with that across the top.
Also, the resolution seems lower than covers I have had printed through CreateSpace. It looks a bit grainy, like it came from the 1990s or something.
:x


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 13, 2018)

The watermark goes all the way around the book.
Uggghhh.

But I thought I'd throw this pic up here.
[FONT=&quot]I like to have the publisher logo at the bottom.On the left is the Indies United logn the right is the Rotten Apple Publishing logo (#3 indicates it is 3rd book of the series)

[/FONT]




In this pic you can actually see how much grainier the print quality is from Kindle Print (on the left) versus CreateSpace (right)
I gotta say that I am not exactly thrilled by Amazon's new service.


----------

